# Carradice Kendal panniers out of stock worldwide?



## schwinnrider32 (Aug 22, 2004)

I'm just about done with having my bike rebuilt after being hit by a truck in April. It took forever because I had to deal with my LBS, the driver's insurance company, and my frame had to be repainted. Well, the frame is painted, all parts are ordered and in the shop, and it's being built. The only piece of the puzzle remaining is panniers. I should have ordered them months ago, but who would have thought they would be so hard to find?

I spent three hours on the phone last week calling every Carradice dealer in the US, according to Carradice's website. Nobody has the Kendal in stock. I did a Google search for other Carradice dealers in the US---nobody has the Kendal in stock. I figured I'd pay the extra and order direct from Carradice---nope, not in stock at Carradice, either. ARGH. Carradice claimed they would make some more in several weeks, but from what I've heard from Carradice dealers they aren't exactly go-getters in that regard. 

Does anyone have a pair for sale, or comparable? I like the Kendal because it's a small(ish) pannier made from traditional cotton duck BUT it has a modern mounting system. I considered the Ostrich pannier from Velo Orange, but they're a bit too showy. Same for the Berthoud(and those are ridiculously expensive). I've been in contact with an eBay seller who makes Carradice-style saddlebags and he's considering a pannier, but not for a while. I corresponded with someone at Soma---and they're considering a hemp pannier, too. But nothing is available now. ARGH. I really could kick myself for not ordering these in June....

Mike


----------

